# Reconsidering Router Table Dust Collection



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I made a mistake in the design of my router table cabinet as far as dust collection goes. I made a decision not to enclose my motor to add dust collection based on a YouTube video that recommended against it. I was very happy with just the fence vac port until I had to remove the fence as I started making dados and circles. I then found out real quick that I had a serious dust problem.

So now I need to figure out what to do. I don’t want to spend the rest of the year working on this router table and just want to be done already. I want to get on with the back log of projects I now have since starting this router table business. I’m also tired of buying Dust Collection fittings that don’t connect to anything and I feel that the expense of the stuff is ridiculous for some plastic that’s squeezed out of a machine at a high rate of speed with a minimum of labor. 

I’m not sure if I want to buy one of those WYE adapters for two ports or maybe just attach a standard hose fitting next to the cutter hole under the table and just move the existing hose between the two. I have to pull the hose off when I remove the fence anyway and might as well plug it on under the table.

I could enclose the router motor, but at this point I think it might interfere with my plans to add a scissor jack for a lift. I’m also using the back of the cabinet to hang and store jigs which will interfere with the hose.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could use something like this from Lee Valley if you're cutting outside circles as opposed to cutting a circle out of the inside of something. It also works on drill presses. If you put some of their steel washers under the table to mount it to you could easily move your dust collection that way (2nd link).
Veritas® Magnetic Dust Chute - Lee Valley Tools
Rare-Earth Magnet, Cup & Washer Sets - Lee Valley Tools

You could also construct an overarm pickup like some table saws use when you don't have the fence in place for above table dust extraction. For dados the only way is below the table. If you do move the pickup below the table, remember that you can't get dust removal unless you have good air movement. In other words, don't use a table insert that is only slightly larger than the bit.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could use something like this from Lee Valley if you're cutting outside circles as opposed to cutting a circle out of the inside of something. It also works on drill presses. If you put some of their steel washers under the table to mount it to you could easily move your dust collection that way (2nd link).
> Veritas® Magnetic Dust Chute - Lee Valley Tools
> Rare-Earth Magnet, Cup & Washer Sets - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> You could also construct an overarm pickup like some table saws use when you don't have the fence in place for above table dust extraction. For dados the only way is below the table. If you do move the pickup below the table, remember that you can't get dust removal unless you have good air movement. In other words, don't use a table insert that is only slightly larger than the bit.


Thanks Charles,

I didn’t know they had such a thing and I like the idea of magnets, because I can easily move or adjust it. 

I didn’t mention this but it’s very difficult to get my finger around my Porter Cable base to press the lock when changing bits. One of my concerns was how was I going to reach the button with a vacuum port in the way.

The picture below shows a screw driver pressing the button, but it’s so difficult to remove the outer ring that I haven’t been doing it like that. Plus I have to remember not to bring up the motor too high because then I can’t get my finger in the hole.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As far as the nut goes MLCS has an off set wrench for $14.95 the Porter Cable one is 
1 1/8".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Johnny, there are many methods of dust collection available that a little research will uncover for you. Here are some photos of the Betterley Stacc-Vac. The Stacc-Vac has been in use for almost two decades by professional solid surface contracters. We will be demonstrating the Stacc-Vac at the ISS event on May 26.


----------



## Jaccok (Nov 14, 2011)

*Place to buy*

McMaster carr or Boston gear


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

While I have achieved adequate DUST control I still need to sweep up chips. Is the nirvana of dust control (meaning NO operator clean-up) achievable?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

None of the systems are 100% Bill, but many are running around 98%.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mike said:


> Johnny, there are many methods of dust collection available that a little research will uncover for you. Here are some photos of the Betterley Stacc-Vac. The Stacc-Vac has been in use for almost two decades by professional solid surface contracters. We will be demonstrating the Stacc-Vac at the ISS event on May 26.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

paduke said:


> While I have achieved adequate DUST control I still need to sweep up chips. Is the nirvana of dust control (meaning NO operator clean-up) achievable?


I wish I would have taken a photo before cleaning up. It was unbelievable and I had to push everything outside and blow it all down with my leaf blower. i spent hours cleaning it up and now I'm worried about how much MDF is in my lungs. 

The above photo was after bringing it back in from outside.


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Mike I was just on the Stacc-Vav site and watched there videos quite impressive. Is there any way this dust vac system could be used on a router table while edge trimming too a pattern? 

Ray


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Rockler sells a dust collector that hangs under the router table and is a box. Cost is around $80.00 but is on sale often. I believe it's called the dust bug but I could be wrong about the name. Yes, you may need to change some of the designe and storage but a small price to pay for good dust collection. As we all have made design corrections to shop made tools it's a matter of inovation and change that all machinery usually goes through


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bradleytavares said:


> Rockler sells a dust collector that hangs under the router table and is a box. Cost is around $80.00 but is on sale often. I believe it's called the dust bug but I could be wrong about the name. Yes, you may need to change some of the designe and storage but a small price to pay for good dust collection. As we all have made design corrections to shop made tools it's a matter of inovation and change that all machinery usually goes through


HI Bradley, 

Do you mean this? Dust Bucket Dust Collection Kit for Router Tables - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

yep. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bradleytavares said:


> yep. Thanks for the correction!


I just measured my cabinet and its only 11" wide so that will not work, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

very high volume dust collector?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Most routers come with a Vac.pickup tube that can be used on the router table as well,it will suck up 98% of the dust and chips ,it will suck most of the chips right down the router plate hole after that's why they made them .

==

==


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I wish I would have taken a photo before cleaning up. It was unbelievable and I had to push everything outside and blow it all down with my leaf blower. i spent hours cleaning it up and now I'm worried about how much MDF is in my lungs.
> 
> The above photo was after bringing it back in from outside.


I install slatwal and use a trac saw with dust collection I know the mess well


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought a handle a while back, but have yet to use it. I got a hose to hook up to it, but I need the screws. I don’t have any that fit and I suspect that they may be metric. I’ll buy them as soon as I figure out what size they are.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ray, I have had long talks with Tom at Betterley about converting their Stacc-Vac design for table mounted use; no resolution to this yet. For working free hand on a router table with a bearing guided bit you can easily build the VacGuard shown in our member video section. Select the member video tab near the top left of any page.

I want to share some information I got from Tom at Betterley: They get better results using a shop vac than they do with a dust collecter. Considering the facts that Shop Vac brand products have filter bags to capture most of the fines, HEPA filters available, considerably lower price than Festool or Bosch premium vacs this is a good way to maximize your performance for less money.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Try this plan, just change the measurements to suit your table.


----------

